# Denagard MG



## Automagic (Feb 11, 2018)

hello, I’ve been dealing with MG in my flock for roughly 6 months or what I assume to be MG. Chickens still lay eggs and are very healthy otherwise I get so many I don’t know what to do with them. 

I have one that seems more effected than the others with constant raspy breathing. Long story short I’ve started them on tiamulin and have a few questions.

1. I’m adding 8ml to there one gallon water. Is this correct.
2. They haven’t been drinking the water as much as I would like so I’ve also been adding 4mls to wet dog food and making a mash. Is this ok?
3. Can I add the total dosage to the food? I have 7 total chickens How much should I add.


Thank you in advance


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What I have done is mix up their drinking water with the med and use some of that water to make the mash. With the drinking water see if you offer it warm at least once daily.

Dawg will get on and knows more about MG as well as others.


----------



## Automagic (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you looking forward to other replies.

Is it strange that out of the 7 two have never showed symptoms?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Automagic said:


> Thank you looking forward to other replies.
> 
> Is it strange that out of the 7 two have never showed symptoms?


Welcome to the forum.
Perhaps the reason 2 of 7 have never shown MG symptoms is that your birds dont have MG.
Once a bird gets MG in a flock, they all get it and MG just doesnt cause raspy breathing. There's a whole bunch of symptoms that go along with MG. Additionally sick chickens dont lay eggs.
The only way to find out for sure is to get bloodwork done on your sickest bird, or submit the sickest bird for necropsy. You can contact your local extension agent to find out how to get it done or your vet can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Automagic (Feb 11, 2018)

What other issues could I be dealing with? I know necropsy is the only sure way to tell but any ideas?


----------



## Automagic (Feb 11, 2018)

I didn’t mean that all where laying eggs. The one still showing symptoms isn’t laying at all. I have 3 mature golden comets that are off and on with sneezing, wheezing they’re not showing symptoms currently and are laying. Good news is I think the tiamulin is working it’s day two and I’m noticing a pretty good improvement in the sickest one.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My flock was tested and a few were positive for mg. Only one that was tested sneezed a few times since nov. No one else is sick and im getting eggs now like crazy. Im wondering if the lab messed up my tests as the state woman said the lab made a mistake .
With denagard i add honey to sweeten the bitter taste


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My coop is very dusty so if your coop is dusty it might be dust issues


----------

